# Smart Car Shockingly tough paint ???



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

hi had a black smart car in yesterday, usual polishing technique, 3m Cutting Pad, 3M Fast Cut Plus, spread @600, two passes @ 1200 and two passes @1800,then back down to 900, not budged a single fine scratch or swirl.. 

this was on the plastic bonnet, rather flexy thing..

anyone suggest anything 

James


----------



## oneowner2004 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi, 

As it happens I have been having almost the same problem over the last week or so - my car is a Black forfour - but still with the plastic panels over most of the body. 

- I found that it took me ages to remove any defects and because the panels are plastic I was afraid of going through the paintwork as my PTG does not work on plastic. 

I used Meguiars #83 initially using a Megs polishing pad on the rotary and then upped it to a slightly more abrasive Sonus pad - but like you I had to go over it numerous times --- BUT I then found I was getting Micro-marring and the Megs was taking forever to fully break down. 

I also found that leaving it for a day or so, whilst I thought the swirls had disappeared, they kept on re-appearing! So I came to the conclusion I had not worked the Megs down enough. I kept on repeating the process, but did struggle. The front wings are fairly rigid, and I still had a similar issue there as I did wonder if it was down to the panel flexing -the door panels were the worst though.......

When I got to the stage of removing most of the defects, I had to resort to using the PC and Megs #80 + a Finishing pad to remove the final swirls and micro-marring. But I could not get it 100% or near to my normal standard!

I am not sure why this is happening - some of my panels had been repainted due to stonechips and even those panels were difficult. I have had several Black smarts in the past and this is the first one I have had problems with - something to do with the cold weather affecting the plastic - I did have more issues with the doors, so perhaps the panel flexing is also an issue???


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Know this is an old post but i'm ressurecting in the hope of some further discussion/answers!>?! I spent 10 hours polishing my g'friends Black Smart ForTwo Brabus yesterday, and i'm totally miffed by it. I have NEVER come across a car with paint so difficult to work. The Metal cell (rear Quarters & sills) has polished up very easily (even Megs 80 on a finishing pad was very effective), but the plastic panels are impossible. Seriously, I even gave 4 hits of Blackfire compound & Optimum Compound via the rotary on a Burgundy Megs pad and the marks have hardly budged, but a fair bit of marring was present???? Not confident enough to go any harder so the only solution I can think of is wetsanding!

PRO'S, please do you have any advice????

It's obviously something to do with the plastic panels but what???

Matt


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure what to suggest, but when I had my fortwo, I noticed that the tridion (safety cell) the paint on that was soft as hell.

You won't get a match with the cell and panels, they are slightly different shade of black.


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Neilos,

You're right on both accounts, the safety cell is soft and easy to work, it's just the plastic panels that are a real PITA.

The colours do vary quite significantly, especially noticable in direct light. The cell is a true black, and the plastic panels are a 'milky black'. It did make me wonder whether the plastic was painted at all??!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

kendz said:


> Neilos,
> 
> You're right on both accounts, the safety cell is soft and easy to work, it's just the plastic panels that are a real PITA.
> 
> The colours do vary quite significantly, especially noticable in direct light. The cell is a true black, and the plastic panels are a 'milky black'. It did make me wonder whether the plastic was painted at all??!


Think the only ones that are solid all the way through are the jack black and phat red panels.


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

I think this partly answers the problem then, the car is Jack Black. So polishing solid plastic, is something like plast-x gonna perform better than the conventional polishes?

Although I guess they're clear coated, hmm, I wonder if the defects are on the plastic, under the clearcoat??

Matt


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just out of interest. This is what my old smart looked like when all clean. Yes, it looks fine, but close up, tridion was swirled like hell. Catch it the wrong light and the panels give the "milky black effect"


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm new on here and haven't posted before. 

I have a Smart Fortwo Brabus and I love it (especially after tomorrow when it'll be pushing out 110bhp) but the milky black effect like neilos mentions really does annoy me when cleaned and polished compared to the tridion, although the tridion on mine is abit of a state as it looks like the Mercedes valeters have washed it with a brick the last time the car was in even though I had told them under no circumstances they were to clean the car :wall:

PS great site I'm learning more and more everyday


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Haha, welcome Brabus Doc! Funny you mention Mercedes valeters. Cora had her car from a Merc dealer, ex demo with 1500 miles, but swirled to heck!! As you say they must use bricks to wash!! What you doing to get the car to 110 bhp!!! Remap only??

I've just finished the car off this evening, swirls still present on the plastic but reduced and in all a vast improvement, so we're happy enuff. Thought it was gonna be an easy job, 14 hours later i'm not so sure!

Will write up in the showroom in the next couple days.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brabus Doc said:


> I have a Smart Fortwo Brabus and I love it (especially after tomorrow when it'll be pushing out 110bhp)


LOL, you've got a brabbie and you're re-mapping it?

TBH, I would'nt re-map a smart engine, they're fragile enough as it is, but great fun though.


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

kendz said:


> What you doing to get the car to 110 bhp!!! Remap only??


I've had it remapped to 104bhp and a itg performance air filter which is the best filter for smarts, getting new silicone TIK, silicone intercooler hoses and Blindschleiche exhaust tomorrow which will put it up to 110bhp. Happy days :thumb:


----------

